# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  الرجل المناسب هل هو في المكان المناسب؟

## koori

هل ترى ان الحكومة تضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب ؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أحيانا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ملكة الليل

اكيد 99% لاتضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب
وهاذا معروف
لوكانت الرجال وضعت في اماكنها الصحيحه ماكان حال الأمة بهاذا الحال!!!!

----------

